# Geocaching and GPS units



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay, my wife gave me a Garmin GPS unit for my birthday. From the looks of it, it's a pretty nice little gadget, but I'm apparently needing some maps of Utah to go in it. Any suggestions? Streets and roads would be nice, but I'm even more interested in backcountry maps.

Also, this geocaching thing sounds a little silly, but interesting. I took the GPS unit out in the foothills yesterday and located a couple of caches. I don't know, this might be sort of fun. Anybody else here have any thoughts on this whole subject?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Peterson. My family LOVES to go geocaching. My kids are ages 7-14 and it is an absolute favorite for family activities. I also make sure that wherever I take my scouts, I find a couple of geocaches near where we'll be. What I like about it is it gives another great reason to go out on hikes that is fun to do. We've found several within walking distance from home, and everywhere that we have camped since we got our Garmin. The only tip I would have, is be sure to take a camera with you. You find some great places for the "where is this" thread.  I don't take things to swap in/out of the caches anymore - other than travel bugs -to keep them moving along the way. Enjoy it though. Lots of fun.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Gramin has a full set of maps of the entire conterminous US for around $100. I have loaded the topo's for Northern Utah and a couple 7 1/2's deep in surrounding states that touch my area of interest. It's a good investment and it sure beats what they provide with the unit.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Hey Peterson. My family LOVES to go geocaching. My kids are ages 7-14 and it is an absolute favorite for family activities. I also make sure that wherever I take my scouts, I find a couple of geocaches near where we'll be. What I like about it is it gives another great reason to go out on hikes that is fun to do. We've found several within walking distance from home, and everywhere that we have camped since we got our Garmin. The only tip I would have, is be sure to take a camera with you. You find some great places for the "where is this" thread.  I don't take things to swap in/out of the caches anymore - other than travel bugs -to keep them moving along the way. Enjoy it though. Lots of fun.


+1 our family enjoys geocaching as well great fun.


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Petersen said:


> Also, this geocaching thing sounds a little silly, but interesting. I took the GPS unit out in the foothills yesterday and located a couple of caches. I don't know, this might be sort of fun. Anybody else here have any thoughts on this whole subject?


when our friends first talked about Geo-caching.. I thought it sounded pretty lame! but we went with them and realized it was rather fun and now were addicted! it is great for the kids, heck it's fun just me & my hubby! plus it helps my boys become more familiar with the G.P.S.'s and it gets them *outside*!! that alone is worth it in my book!!

Some of the micros's can be more challenging and the kids might get bored, but then we've been stumped on some before and my 7yr old will walk right up to by were we are looking and point it right out! so if you have smaller kids with you check the size of the cache

Try it this Thanksgiving (you'd be surprised how many are in your neighborhood!).. and it will get you out of the house with the kids so you don't have to help clean up or visit with the out-laws! :mrgreen: crap did I just give someone permission?? :roll: only if I can come too!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What sources do you use to find the cashe points?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.geocaching.com


----------

